
Evidence for the benefits of strong typing, where is it? (2014) - mpweiher
http://shape-of-code.coding-guidelines.com/2014/08/27/evidence-for-the-benefits-of-strong-typing-where-is-it/
======
OtterCoder
It seems like the confounding factors are enormous to testing this sort of
thing. I also think it's problematic that those studies were using students.
Strong typing becomes really beneficial after you begin to understand the flow
and architecture of code, and your codebases become larger than a simple
Project Euler problem.

